# Krautblinker



## Ronen (14. Januar 2004)

kann man mit denen wirklich ein Fisch fangen???


Habe mir einen gekauft....


die Laufeigenschaften sind meines erachtens nach net doll, und ich denk auch, der Fisch merkt die ´Bügel da dran, bevor er richtig schnappt.


Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## NorbertF (14. Januar 2004)

Ich selbst habe noch keinen damit gefangen, aber auch kaum damit gefischt.
Dafür habe ich aber persönlich jemandem zugesehen der damit einen Hecht gefangen hat. Also gehts wohl denke ich.

gruss
Norbert


----------



## Samyber (14. Januar 2004)

Hy,
ich selber fische mit den Krautblinkern von Rapala!
Obwohl die Laufeigenschaften anscheinend nicht so doll
sind, konnte ich im Herbst einige schöne Hechte damit landen!!
Der große Vorteil ist, man kann im Spätsommer / Herbst mit den
Blinkern sehr erfolgreich die Krautfelder abfischen!


----------



## til (14. Januar 2004)

> und ich denk auch, der Fisch merkt die ´Bügel da dran, bevor er richtig schnappt.


Hm, wie soll er das merken? Er lutscht doch nicht auf dem Blinker rum vor dem Zuschnappen.


----------



## spinnracer (15. Januar 2004)

Krautblinker sind eine feine Sache, denn damit kann man dort fischen, wo sich sonst keiner traut. Aufgrund der Hänger.:q  Das erhöht die Aussichten auf dicke Fische.


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Februar 2004)

Eine echte Alternative zu Krautblinkern wären Froschimitationen, falls cu Zwischen Seerosen fischst oder sogenannte POPPER und PROPBAITS, das sind Kunstköder, die ausschließlich an der Wasseroberfläche arbeiten, für Krait, das nicht ganz bis zur Wasseroberfläche reicht. Probiers mal aus, die Köder bekommst du z.B. bei RAPALA, da dürfte es keine Probleme beim Köderspiel geben. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## your_disco (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

Also ich hab die jetzt zum ersten Mal in Schweden probiert.....ich hab damit 3 Hechte gefangen und locker 15 Attacken versemmelt#q. Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob die Hechte in Schweden schlauer sind als hier, aber ich hatte immer das Gefühl das die Jungs völlig daneben gebissen haben;+. Das heisst meine anhieben gingen meist ins leere, aber die Teile haben halt keinen Drilling was wohl noch ein bisschen mehr "Können" erfordert. Auf jeden Fall standen sie drauf.


----------



## Ronen (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

Wo hast`n Du diesen Thread hergeholt !

über 3 Jahre ist er schon alt!

Mein gott, was hab ich damals für Mist geschrieben |rolleyes!




> der Fisch merkt die ´Bügel da dran, bevor er richtig schnappt.



oje, was für ein Blödsinn :q:q:q!


----------



## wanka5 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*



your_disco schrieb:


> Also ich hab die jetzt zum ersten Mal in Schweden probiert.....ich hab damit 3 Hechte gefangen und locker 15 Attacken versemmelt#q. Jetzt weiss ich nicht ob die Hechte in Schweden schlauer sind als hier, aber ich hatte immer das Gefühl das die Jungs völlig daneben gebissen haben;+. Das heisst meine anhieben gingen meist ins leere, aber die Teile haben halt keinen Drilling was wohl noch ein bisschen mehr "Können" erfordert. Auf jeden Fall standen sie drauf.



Hee, ich habe die Krautblinker auch dieses Jahr am Lakonsjön in Schweden ausprobiert:vik:
Hast du den Zwillingshaken oder Einzelhakenblinker?

 Bei den Zwillingshakenblinker ist der abstand zwischen Hakenspitze und Schenkel zu kurz, dann sind ja da noch die Drahtbügel- habe damit 4 Hechte hintereinander vergrault, dann ist der Blinker in die Box gewandert. Die Hechte mit dem Einzelhakenblinker waren gut gehakt, da kommt es drauf an, von wo und wie die Atacke kommt (Die Hechte waren dann ganz schön verärgert, als ich denen im Schilff den Blinker auf den Kopf geschmissen habe):q 

Ich glaube der war von Rapala und der ist schön gelaufen!!


----------



## your_disco (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

Also ich hatte  n Abu Favourite 15g und n Rapala. Die Abus haben wesentlich mehr für Unruhe gesorgt als der Rapala obwohl ich auch erstmal den Eindruck hatte das der besser läuft, aber war den Hechten wohl egal:g.


----------



## capri-man (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

hatte auch mal n krautblinker, der lief schön, hatte auch ei biss, der is dann aber abgerissen... :-( man muss aber aufpasse, manchmal sind die bügel an den blinkern zu dick, dann hakt man nich richtig...oder der fisch spuckt den blinker einfach wieder aus, ohne den haken je berührt zu haben! (erfahrung...)


----------



## Tom Sawyer (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

Krautblinker funktionierten bei mir auf Hecht, ganz besonders in Schweden, schon immer gut. Der Riesenvorteil ist eben das dir Ecken aufgetan werden wo man mit anderem Geschirr erst gar nicht anzufangen braucht.


----------



## your_disco (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

ok, is klar...sie locken die Jungs an....und wie siehts mit der Quote von Fehlbissen aus?


----------



## superdju (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

Ich wollte nur mal sagen dass der Krautblinker von Rapala Minnow Spoon heißt. Wird in Deutschland nicht mehr angeboten wenn jemand Interesse hat ich könnte neue günstig besorgen.Einfach Pn schreiben


----------



## Tom Sawyer (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*



your_disco schrieb:


> ok, is klar...sie locken die Jungs an....und wie siehts mit der Quote von Fehlbissen aus?



Also, die "Fehlebisse" sind auf dem Krautblinker meiner Erfahrung nach nicht mehr und nicht weniger als auf Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner , etc. auch. Im Übrigem gibt es Krauties heute mit einfach, Zwilling oder Drillinghaken.
wo ich Dir  recht gebe: es ist natürlich ungleich schwieriger den Fisch im seichtem, verkrautetem und/oder Schilfkanten zu drillen und entsprechend anzulanden. Letzteres verstehe ich aber nicht unter " Fehlbiss".
Gruß aus Hamburg #h
Tom


----------



## your_disco (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

Nee is klar, die bezeichne ich dann auch schon als Aussteiger....ich meinte wirklich kurz rauf und dann nüschts mehr...hab Donnerstag mal einen mit Doppelhaken probiert und hatte eindeutig mehr Hacker im Vergleich...ich will die Teile ja nicht schlecht machen, für schwer beangelbare Stellen zweifelsohne ne gute Waffe#6...dennoch in meinen Augen nicht ganz so sicher wie die Rest. Aber wer das eine will muss das andere mögen.....:c


----------



## Tom Sawyer (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

@ your_disco: Du sagst es: schwer beangelbare Stellen! 

Sicher, im freiem,tiefem Wasser ist kein Krautblinker angesagt! Nur wenn da nix geht, gibt es nix spannenderes als sich mit`m Boot nochmal in die Schilfkante zu verziehen und mit oben genanntem ( Name ist Programm ) doch noch dafür zu sorgen, daß abends die Bratpfanne gefüllt wird !! #g Tom


----------



## Andy.F (29. September 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

Hallo Leute weiß jemand wo man noch von den Minnow Spoons bekommt?


----------



## superdju (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Krautblinker*

wie schon vorher gepostet kann ich neue minnow spoons günstig besorgen hier die farben aus dem aktuellen rapala katalog. 
copyright rapala


----------



## burggeist (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Krautblinker*

Hallöchen Leute,
suche schon seit einiger Zeit den 
*Rapala Minnow spoon Krautblinker!*

*Hat den jemand, würde ihn gerne abkaufen.*

*Danke*


----------



## your_disco (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Krautblinker*

http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=minnow+spoon&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------

